
Launch HN: Simmer (YC W19) – Reviews for Delivery Dishes - vaibhavverma9
Hi Hacker News community! We’re Vaibhav and Richard, founders of Simmer (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;usesimmer.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;usesimmer.com</a>).
Simmer aggregates dishes from DoorDash, Caviar, GrubHub, and basically every other delivery platform out there, and tells users the best dishes across the board. We do this by providing dish-level reviews.<p>Users find highly reviewed dishes on Simmer, choose the delivery platform of their liking, and we deep link them into their chosen delivery app. We essentially lead gen to delivery.<p>We started working on Simmer because we loved trying new restaurants, but never knew what to order. Especially, when there’s a 5 page menu. We always asked ourselves, “Why aren’t there ratings for individual dishes?”<p>We launched our app with this restaurant-centric use case (reviews for every dish at every restaurant), but when we rolled out delivery integrations, we realized that users resonated most with the delivery angle. They found it particularly difficult to find great dishes on delivery (after all, there are no waiters to give you recommendations).<p>As a result, we have doubled down  on becoming an aggregator of delivery dishes across platforms. So far, the app features hundreds of restaurants (and even more dishes) that deliver in New York, Chicago, and San Francisco.<p>We’re a young company trying to foster positivity and appreciation of food, but we have a lot to learn. So if you are a big eater, order in a bunch, are indecisive like us, or just want to know what the best dishes are nearby, do check out the app! Shoot us a message at vaibhav@usesimmer.com - we’re eager to hear this community’s ideas, experiences, and feedback :)<p>Download: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;go.onelink.me&#x2F;PdWH&#x2F;hackernews" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;go.onelink.me&#x2F;PdWH&#x2F;hackernews</a>
======
ttcbj
I was prepared to dismiss this, but I actually think this is a great idea as a
consumer. When I eat out, or get takeout, I want something delicious. We can
go to a well-reviewed yelp restaurant, but I still don't know what's good
there (I often look in the 'frequent mentions' area, but its hit-or-miss).

It might also help me with my tendency to always order the same thing once I
find something I like. And, it might motivate me to try new restaurants, if I
had a specific compelling thing I was going to order.

Unfortunately, I am not in your initial markets, and we never use delivery
services (we go out or pick it up ourselves), but I do like the concept.

If there was a way to a review a meal at an arbitrary restaurant, I would have
done so tonight.

~~~
vaibhavverma9
Totally understand. What market are you from? Unfortunately, we are only in
SF, NY and Chicago so far.

By the way, you can review a dish from any arbitrary restaurant. You can
search your restaurant and press the "Review a Dish" button. When we get
enough of those in any city, we consider launching there next :)

~~~
ttcbj
I was able to find that with your instructions. However, I would not have
discovered that on my own. I went to "Nearby", it said "Looks like there are
no dishes near you, we have launched..."

If you think having new users organically add dishes is useful, I might just
put a big "Review a dish anywhere" button in place of that message. I didn't
realize that you had restaurants in there outside launch cities, so I just
gave up. If the button had been there, and I could have discovered that I
could review a dish at the restaurant I went to, I would have.

Maybe it isn't realistic to expect organic growth outside of launch cities.
Still, right now the search functionality seems very prominent, but the add a
review functionality does not.

------
koolba
This is an interesting idea. Cross comparing similar dishes seems right up
your alley too (“ _if you like X at Y, then you’ll love Z at Q!_ ”).

What’s the end game though? How would you deal with one or more of these
companies refusing to give you an affiliate / referral fee?

I ask because something like this has value in aggregate but once you achieve
some level of traction it’s user hostile to have a series of dishes or
restaurants “disappear”.

~~~
vaibhavverma9
We are currently working with a few delivery platforms to get affiliate fee.
Just to give you some numbers, delivery platforms typically get ~20% of the
order value and ~15% of the courier fees. At the beginning, we expect to only
get a tiny percentage of their net revenue, but we anticipate us getting more
negotiating power over time. Totally agree with your point that users might
not like it if we a series of dishes or restaurants disappear.

------
wurichard
Hi all! Richard here from Simmer. Would love your feedback on the app, HN
community! I have a specific questions:

* What’s your fav delivery service and why?

* How do you decide what to order when you’re ordering delivery?

* How could our feed make this easier for you?

~~~
denyzas
Honestly, I used to order delivery all the time from Grubhub, and occasionally
the other services. I hate it when my order arrives late or incorrectly, and
Grubhub was the most reliable out of the bunch. A big concern for me while
ordering from Simmer would be the accuracy of my order and completion!

When it comes to delivering food, I like the process to be as swift and clear
as possible- probably because I can't see the food or the place making it. I
usually choose my dish/restaurant based on what I already know is
good/craving. When I create group orders, which is more often than not, lots
of recommendations are being exchanged because I'm definitely quite
indecisive.

Because it's delivery and I'm limited to what's open/within a price range, I'm
not very adventurous to avoid "risking it". I prefer to have a great meal than
an adventurous one on busy days/days in.

Hopefully, with Simmer I can explore some new options confidently!

~~~
vaibhavverma9
We currently deep link into other apps. You find a highly reviewed dish and
then choose your preferred delivery platform (i.e. GrubHub).

We plan to build out full delivery services eventually, but we would use
DoorDash to take care of the backend and logistics, so we would not be the
ones actually delivering (that would be DoorDash).

Group orders is tough, and we haven't figured out how to crack that just yet
:(

------
gringoDan
What is your revenue model? I'd imagine you take a cut from the delivery
service that you send customers to?

Just wondering about the long-term unit economics, given 1) many of these
delivery companies aren't profitable and 2) they already charge a large
premium for delivery.

Congrats on the launch!

~~~
vaibhavverma9
That's exactly right. Most delivery platforms have affiliate revenue, where we
get a small percentage of the overall transaction (and courier fee). We don't
plan on taking a significant cut early on but may be able to renegotiate with
greater traction. We see delivery platforms in a turf war, basically
commoditizing themselves and competing on logistics. We think there is room
for an aggregator here.

------
Justinc0223
This is a cool idea! I've been getting tired of listening to critical Yelp
reviews and was looking for an app just that this that focuses on accuracy

~~~
vaibhavverma9
That's exactly right! We just do reviews for individual dishes and cut the
noise that comes with bad service or dirty toilets :)

~~~
GrumpyNl
So, you're not afraid for the yelp effect? Like, on my order i write, for good
simmer review.....

~~~
vaibhavverma9
What do you mean by Yelp effect?

------
istorical
I already commented below but would be great to see more product screenshots
before committing to a DL.

~~~
vaibhavverma9
Appreciate the feedback, thanks!

